# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  privilegio in liquidazione ?

## ricnic

in una srl in liquidazione, che comunque può pagare tutti i creditori anche se con calma, dopo aver pagato i dipendenti è vero che deve pagare i commerciali a partita IVA  perchè sono " privilegiati " ? Esiste un privilegio nella liquidazione o è solo nel fallimento ?

----------


## Speedy

> in una srl in liquidazione, che comunque può pagare tutti i creditori anche se con calma, dopo aver pagato i dipendenti è vero che deve pagare i commerciali a partita IVA  perchè sono " privilegiati " ? Esiste un privilegio nella liquidazione o è solo nel fallimento ?

  Il problema investe il liquidatore, il quale deve:
= verificare se l'attivo, dopo la sua trasformazione in liquidità, copra il passivo
= in caso positivo, il liquidatore ha libertà di agire in quanto ha la certezza che tutti i debiti saranno saldati
= in caso negativo, è necessario che il liquidatore, prima di effettuare qualsiasi pagamento, prenda contatto con i soci per chiedere se sono disponibili a coprire di tasca propria il passivo esuberante
= se la risposta è positiva, torniamo al caso iniziale
= se la risposta è negativa, le scelte del liquidatore diventano difficili perchè potrebbe tentare una composizione amichevole con i creditori chirografari (pagando per intero i creditori privilegiati) oppure chiedere il fallimento della società
= in ogni caso va rispettato l'ordine dei privilegi previsto dall'art. 2777 c.c. 
Ciao

----------


## ricnic

il problema finanziario è risolvibile. I crediti superano i debiti e sono certo di incassare. Il problema è che siccome i commerciali sono stati degli incapaci, i soci non vogliono pagarli per primi ma per ultimi. Anzi vorrebbero evitare di pagarli. Cone evitare di pagarli, non saprei, ma i furbi hanno emesso avvisi di fattura e non fatture. A gennaio, già lo sento, trasformeranno gli avvisi in fattura e pretenderanno il pagamento ritenendosi privilegiati. Quindi la domanda è: ma sono davvero privilegiati in una srl in liquidazione o posso pagarli dopo tutti gli altri creditori ? Quindi  nel frattempo posso eventualmente contestarne l'operato  e tirarla per le lunghe ?

----------


## Speedy

> il problema finanziario è risolvibile. I crediti superano i debiti e sono certo di incassare. Il problema è che siccome i commerciali sono stati degli incapaci, i soci non vogliono pagarli per primi ma per ultimi. Anzi vorrebbero evitare di pagarli. Cone evitare di pagarli, non saprei, ma i furbi hanno emesso avvisi di fattura e non fatture. A gennaio, già lo sento, trasformeranno gli avvisi in fattura e pretenderanno il pagamento ritenendosi privilegiati. Quindi la domanda è: ma sono davvero privilegiati in una srl in liquidazione o posso pagarli dopo tutti gli altri creditori ? Quindi  nel frattempo posso eventualmente contestarne l'operato  e tirarla per le lunghe ?

  La definizione di "commerciali" è troppo generica.
Cosa sono ?  Fornitori di merci o di servizi ?
Probabilmente sono fornitori di servizi (agenti di commercio ?) altrimenti non ha senso parlare di avviso di fattura.
Occorrono maggiori e più chiari dettagli. Nel frattempo suggerisco la lettura dell'articolo 2777 c.c.

----------


## ricnic

commerciale a partita IVA,  fisso mensile + percentuali sulle vendite dopo l'incasso, che emette fatture con rivalsa 4% e ritenuta d'acconto 20%

----------


## Speedy

> commerciale a partita IVA,  fisso mensile + percentuali sulle vendite dopo l'incasso, che emette fatture con rivalsa 4% e ritenuta d'acconto 20%

  Le provvigioni derivanti da rapporto di agenzia sono privilegiate (art. 2751 bis c.c. richiamato dall'art. 2777).
Gli agenti devono essere quindi pagati prima dei normali fornitori e delle banche per debiti ordinari.
Se vi sono fondate contestazioni verso gli agenti, suggerisco un accordo amichevole altrimenti l'agente può ricorrere alle vie legali. In alternativa, chiedi consiglio ad un legale della tua città.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Sono consulenti commerciali iscritti alla gestione separata INPS, giusto ? Se &#232; cos&#236; sono lavoratori autonomi e sono tra i primi nell'ordine dei privilegi. 
Saluti

----------


## ricnic

grazie.
Però non è un fallimento, ma una liquidazione volontaria. E' lo stesso ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Le norme che regolano l'ordine dei privilegi sono norme del codice civile, non norme di diritto fallimentare. 
Ne consegue la loro applicabilit&#224; anche al di fuori delle procedure concorsuali. 
Saluti

----------

